# phpMyAdmin Updaten



## Foxgame (10. November 2008)

Hi

ich habe zurzeit phpMyAdmin - 2.9.1.1-Debian-8 in Verbindung mit Confixx laufen.  Ich hätte jetzt gernde das neue phpMyAdmin 3.0.1.1. Wie kann ich denn phpMyAdmin Updaten?

Grüße

Foxgame


----------



## zeroize (11. November 2008)

Ist es ein reines Debian-System? Hast du das Paket einzeln oder möchtest du das über die Paketverwaltung installieren? Zunächst einmal ist phpMyAdmin "nur" Link auf einen Ordner im Web-Verzeichnis, somit könntest du auch beide parallel installieren.
Also -> Datei entpacken, in einen Ordner legen
-> Link im Web-Verzeichnis auf den Ordner ändern
-> Berechtigungen setzen
-> ggf. phpMyAdmin.conf ändern


----------



## Foxgame (11. November 2008)

Ich hab ein Debian System mit Confixx laufen.


> Hast du das Paket einzeln oder möchtest du das über die Paketverwaltung installieren?


wie währe es denn einfacher?

Grüße

Foxgame


----------



## zeroize (13. November 2008)

Ich würde sagen, du lädst dir das neuste Paket von der Homepage runter - entpackst es unter /var/www oder wo auch immer du deine www-data hast. Und dann probierst du dich mal anzumelden


----------



## Foxgame (13. November 2008)

hat alles funktioniert vielen Dank


----------

